# 2008 Outback 27L Loft



## Ctyrrel

Hello all! My Outback Loft is for sale as kids are older and summers are busier with activities and no time to camp. Here is a link to my ad on RV Trader. Camper is located in Connecticut. Upgrades, new battery and new tires.

https://www.rvtrader.com/listing/2008-Keystone-OUTBACK-27L-5004021826

Thank you
Chris


----------



## Leedek

Chris, good Luck with your sale! I am not sure I've seen a 27L at any place I've camped. Heck, if you painted it International orange and white, you could lease it out to the local airport as an air traffic control tower.









https://commons.wikimedia.org/wiki/File:Mobile_air_traffic_control_tower.jpg

Have a great summer.

Leigh


----------

